# Nala's Bile Acid Test Results



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been reading the forum since I first got my Havanese, Nala, this fall. She is three and came from a backyard -ish breeder. I had been researching and searching for a dog for months. One day I was browsing Next Day pets, fell in lover with her, called the owner and got her. I didn't follow any of the most basic advice on getting a dog. I didn't ask about health testing or even meet her first. Looking back it seems a bit rash. However, we were an absolutley perfect fit from the first day. No one can believe that I haven't had this dog for years. The first time I brought her to the vet they found she had elevated liver enzymes and recommended a Bile Acid Test. The results were so bad they suspected she had a liver shunt. I was devestated. We found a great holistic vet that but her on a homemade diet (Sojo's) and herbal supplements and Denosyl. I read all of the posts on livers and diets but was too nervous to even write about it. She just had her second test and there is great improvement. In November the fasting was 36.1 (it's suppposed to be less than 7) and now it's 1.9! After eating it was 50.2 in November (supposed to be lower than 15) and is now 32.1. That is still elevated but I am happy to see that it is improving. I am going to continue my research more diet and hope that it continues to improve. 
This forum has been a wealth of information and resources. I appreciate everyone who contributes to it. I am glad I am able to finally write my first post.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up! She looks like a happy pup!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Annie and Nala. good thing Nala found you!!! sounds like you are taking great care of her. I wish you both continued success! Did she come with that beautiful name?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Annie and Nala. :wave:
I guess it's fate that little Nala and you found each other. You are a great mommy and taking wonderful care of your little girl. You need to post more pics.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Annie and Nala I am so glad you found each other and are able to take such good care of her. Casper has elevated liver enzymes too, and we will be doing the bile acid testing also. 
There is alot of good information on the forum about this, so you have come to the right place.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie Annie! How lucky for her that you adopted her and love her enough to care for her properly. Happy to hear that you had good news from the vet.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome! Glad she has improved!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Annie and Nala! Hope Nala continues to enjoy good health with such loving care from you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome! It sounds like Nala found the perfect fit with you. Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome! So glad that her health is improving.
Of course we need more pictures!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome Annie and Nala! eace:

Sorry to hear about Nala's health, but things seem to be improving now. I hope that remains true for a long while to come. You are doing everything you can.  How much does she weigh ?

If you feel you need even more information and advice, there are a few 'liver' groups that you can join. I got a lot of info and support from: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/canineliver-d/summary and you can check out: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support/summary if you like.

Keeping fingers crossed that Nala's results are good the next time they are checked!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Nala and is beautiful and sounds like she has a great mom.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Surely by now you know we require photos! Sounds like you were really meant to be and I am glad to read she is doing very well with the holistic remedies.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Annie! It sounds like you are a great owner/mom to Nala.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Annie and Nala. I'm no expert but I don't think those numbers are too terribly high for a havanese. I'm really happy to see how they have improved though. Keep up the good work!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum! It sounds like Nala found the perfect home! Did you name her after the lioness in The Lion King?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Annie and Nala! Its apparent how much you love Nala, and she found the perfect Mom. I'm glad her bile acid test is much better with all your efforts. We'll look forward to lots of stories and pictures of Nala.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Photo of Nala


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The previous post is a photo of Nala when we first got her. She had an extremely short coat that was very patchy because of matting-you could see her pink skin in spots. I will send more current photos soon!

Annie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute, looks like she's a little tiny girl.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

She is tiny, just about 11 pounds. She looks bigger with all her fur grown in. 
She came with the name Nala and we deceided to keep it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwww! I wouldn't consider 11 pounds to be tiny at all. When my girls are in shape, one of them is just about 10 pounds and one is 9 pounds and neither of them are small.

Nala looks like she belongs on that bed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, 11 lbs. sounds pretty "medium". lol Now, Annie, if you see pics of Pixie or of Linus, then you'll say 'tiny'. :biggrin1: Your Nala is a cutie! I love that last picture of her. Her color looks almost metallic, like liquid gold. Very nice!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Annie, your Nala is a little sweetie, I bet she stole your heart right away. Hope she continues to improve. Keep us all posted.

Cheers!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Nala sure is a cute...I love that last picture you posted of her. 

I was wondering what diet you have her on?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am feeding her SOJO's. Which is a grain mix of oats and barley that I soak with ground chicken (lightly cooked). The holistic vet recommended it and her tests show improvement so we are going to stick with it. I also give her parsley, sweet potato, pumpkin, little bits of eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt, and frozen green bean. Not all at once but just to have some variety and vitamins!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Annie,
Is Sojo a brand name of dog food? I got Casper's bile acids back and he will also need a special diet. Chicken made Casper itch when he was a puppy, so I have tried to keep him away from it.

I am sure glad to here that the diet has helped Nala, makes me think there is hope. I just hope Casper will eat it.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:welcome: Hi! Welcome to the forum and Nala is so cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nala is just precious with her large expressive eyes!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

SOJOS is a type of dog food base with grains. You soak the grains and meat overnight and feed it to them. I am not a dog food expert at all but the vet gave it to us and it seems to be working so I am sticking with it. I use chicken because it is supposed to be easiest for the liver but I have used turkey before. I used to notice that chicken made Nala itch but we are giving this a try and it seems okay. The yahoo liver groups have great info on food.

I do think Nala has extra big eyes-of course I am not so objective!

Annie


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to hear the diet is helping.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Annie, the liver groups online do have great info. I would also suggest most white fish (halibut, cod, sole,...) if you want to switch things up. It is very easy on the liver, as are dairy products and white rice. They are good proteins to add to a 'liver diet'. 

Are you giving any kind of supplement, milk thistle, SAM-e, burdock.... ? I'm just curious because I will need to add this to Ricky's regime to help with his latest horrible results.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I will try and add some white fish. She loves all yogurts and cottage cheese. I use a homeopathic liquid liver support that my vet mixes up. And a product called Livaplex by Standard Process twice a day. It's a liver support supplement. It has a mix of burdock, milk thistle etc. 

Hope that helps Ricky. What were his test results?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That sounds great.

Ricky's ALT was 445 a couple of weeks ago, more than twice his 215 back in Nov. Compared to now, 215 was GREAT!  I'm grateful he's not sick due to this.


----------

